
Professors intentionally slow down science to make themselves look better - yummyfajitas
http://lemire.me/blog/2016/05/06/professors-intentionally-slow-down-science-to-make-themselves-look-better
======
bytefactory
Seems like a manifestation of Moloch:
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-
moloch/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-moloch/).

I agree that the changing the incentive structure is a good idea, but public
shaming seems a tad harsh.

